# عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري



## (أم فهد ) (12 سبتمبر 2012)

​*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته** 


**اخواتي اولا رقم بالتوقيع الجادات* *يرسلون رساله موضوح فيه الطلب ويتم التواصل معه حتي لايضيع وقتي واوقتكم الثمينه** 




**ناتي للجديد عندي جميع تشكيله* *الانجري* *والكميه محدوده جدا** 


**من تريد احتكارها بالسوق تبلغنا** ,,,,,,


**السعر للكميه** (**للجادات فقط** )

**السعر لخمسين قطعه 3000ريال غير قابله للتفاوض لجوده الخامه* *والموديلات** 


**السعر لثلاثين قطعه 2000ريال غير قابله للتفاوض لجوده* *الخامه والموديلات** 


**السعر لعشرين قطعه 1500ريال غير قابله للتفاوض لجوده* *الخامه والموديلات** 


**السعر لعشر قطع 800ريال غير قابله للتفاوض لجوده* *الخامه والموديلات**



**والعدد مفتوح للجميع الزبائن الكرام والرجاء* *الجادات فقط فقط ورقمي بتوقيعي*​*
*​


----------



## (أم فهد ) (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتى الأدغال (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

الله يرزقنا وياتس من واسع فضله ،،،


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

بالتوفيق يااارب,,


----------



## (أم فهد ) (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ...


----------



## (أم فهد ) (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام وعد (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

الله يوفقك اختي من واسع فضله .


----------



## (أم فهد ) (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## (أم فهد ) (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## (أم فهد ) (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

لا اله الا الله ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## (أم فهد ) (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: عدنا من جديد ببضاعه جديده فرنسيه لا تقاوم احداث صياحات الانجري*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

